# Hurley's Pictures of Endurance



## Binnacle (Jul 22, 2005)

A century ago a ship sank beneath the ice of the Weddell Sea off Antarctica. Sir Ernest Shackleton had been counting on Endurance to help him make it ashore, ahead of a trek across the continent past the South Pole. 
Now, newly digitised images capturing the last days of Endurance, and the crew's subsequent struggle to stay alive, are on show at the Royal Geographical Society in London.

http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/magazine-34856379


----------



## Barrie Youde (May 29, 2006)

Brilliant!

Very many thanks, Binnacle!

The prospect of man-hauling the boats anything more than a few-hundred yards (if that) over rough ice would surely strike despair in the minds of most?

Can anybody say how far the the three boats were in fact man-hauled?


----------



## Duncan112 (Dec 28, 2006)

I'll try to find my copy of South which has the details in. If you ever get the chance Geoff Shelley's recreation of Leonard Hussey's lecture on the expedition is well worth seeing.


----------



## slick (Mar 31, 2006)

All,

Did the crew of the Endurance all get Polar Medals except the Carpenter?

Yours aye,

slick


----------



## Barrie Youde (May 29, 2006)

According to Wikipedia, when the boats became vital after Endurance sank, the ice was drifting northwards, which suggests that it might have been possible to launch the boats, from the ice, for the passage to Elephant Island after not too long a drag across the ice.

But it would still be interesting to know how far the the three boats were in fact dragged by a mere twenty-odd men


----------



## beedeesea (Feb 28, 2006)

slick said:


> All,
> 
> Did the crew of the Endurance all get Polar Medals except the Carpenter?
> 
> ...


No, Slick, seems four of them were left out. See: http://www.stuff.co.nz/nelson-mail/news/9359724/Shackletons-bad-lads-in-new-light

Brian


----------



## Farmer John (Feb 22, 2012)

It is interesting to read of the choosing of such a small number of negatives from so many, but they are such good photos. Stepping from a secure ship onto the ice was driven by their world being crushed around them. One example Shackleton set to the rest was leaving his gold watch and chain on the ice as they marched away, it is interesting to note that Franklin's men seem to have carried even such things as cutlery with them. As for the medal issue, we weren't there, the pressures on all of them must have been almost overwhelming, being the Boss must have compounded it.

Hurley, in his need to make a complete story, amended negatives taken of Shackleton leaving in the open boat to sail to fetch help. Negatives were modified to seemingly show him returning to be greeted by the men he had arrived back for. Very understandable, as they completed the story for his lecures, but he damaged important photos for the purpose.


----------



## Binnacle (Jul 22, 2005)

Harry McNish, chippy on Endurance was unjustly (IMHO) not awarded the Polar Medal, he ended up a pauper in Wellington NZ. 

(Read)

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Harry_McNish#Later_life.2C_memorials_and_records


----------



## Robert Hilton (Feb 13, 2011)

Charles Green, cook on the Endurance, gave one of his numerous lectures at my school in about 1950. I remember he was most inspiring and we cheered as though we meant it.


----------



## Duncan112 (Dec 28, 2006)

Just had a look at my copy of "South" and it would appear the boats were hauled about 5 to 7 miles on sledges - far enough but when you consider it was done by "Relay Hauling" for the first two boats - then returning for the third when Ocean Camp drifted back towards the wreck of "Endurance" the effort involved in trying conditions must have been incredible.


----------



## Barrie Youde (May 29, 2006)

#10

Many thanks, Duncan.

BY


----------



## Varley (Oct 1, 2006)

Robert Hilton said:


> Charles Green, cook on the Endurance, gave one of his numerous lectures at my school in about 1950. I remember he was most inspiring and we cheered as though we meant it.


My 'connection' is further removed than yours in one way but, being family, closer in another. The story in my childhood was that Uncle Bruv had been on one of Sir Vivian Fuchs's Arctic expeditions.

Whilst not entirely inaccurate the proper story is far more interesting in that they were both on Sir James (Jock) Wordie's 1929 Greenland expedition, his small team drawn from Cambridge students/graduates, Uncle being the medical officer. Long before Fuchs had a 'name' for himself and when Wordie would have had fame as one of Shackleton's team when Endurance was lost.


----------



## Angus Murray (Feb 8, 2006)

*Endurance - James (Jock) Wordie*

The son of James (Jock) Wordie, Peter J Wordie CBE, was chairman of my old employers, Stirling Shipping, during the best years of that company. A thorough gentleman who was always mindful of the welfare of the sea staff. Could always be relied on to recall the name of just about everyone on board when he visited the ships. Can never recall anyone with a bad word about him - unusual for a shipowner!
He also played a leading role in the establishment and operation of Western Ferries.





Varley said:


> My 'connection' is further removed than yours in one way but, being family, closer in another. The story in my childhood was that Uncle Bruv had been on one of Sir Vivian Fuchs's Arctic expeditions.
> 
> Whilst not entirely inaccurate the proper story is far more interesting in that they were both on Sir James (Jock) Wordie's 1929 Greenland expedition, his small team drawn from Cambridge students/graduates, Uncle being the medical officer. Long before Fuchs had a 'name' for himself and when Wordie would have had fame as one of Shackleton's team when Endurance was lost.


----------



## Varley (Oct 1, 2006)

Interesting, Angus. Thank you. David V


----------



## Binnacle (Jul 22, 2005)

Royal Mail brings out Endurance Stamps.

http://www.royalmail.com/shackleton...16_SHA_SM_03&gclid=COG1s_Pe08oCFSoEwwodOCQEFQ


----------



## lakercapt (Jul 19, 2005)

Angus Murray said:


> , Peter J Wordie CBE, company. A thorough gentleman who was always mindful of the welfare of the sea staff. Could always be relied on to recall the name of just about everyone on board when he visited the ships. Can never recall anyone with a bad word about him - unusual for a shipowner!
> He also played a leading role in the establishment and operation of Western Ferries.


Met this gentleman on a couple of occassions when I was sailing for Harrisons(Clyde) Ltd.
We had just arrived in port and the mail had been delivered, the first that had caught up with this ship after missing us for a couple of ports. I had quite a pile as my wife used to write each day. When he saw it he excused himself while I distributed the mail. Told hem that they were all mine and I was upset that it had missed us so often. Told me it would not happen again. It did.
One time he was speaking about the difficulty of being a ship owner and remarked that it was a facinating game. My comment was what happens when you get tired of playing this game as its my livelyhood and not a game. That company used to sell their ships frequently and one voyage we were informed the ship had been sold and the new owners where takking over when we arrived in Yokohama
Sure enough we were flown home and a few days later a letter arrived to inform me that I was not longer required (redundant was the catch word) Bye Bye and thanks for your past services!!!!


----------

